# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Ζητώ Βοήθεια

## Butterfly

Σύζυγος με μοναδικό πρόβλημα τον ΟΠΑΠ..όταν είχαμε σχέση είχε μεγάλο πρόβλημα με διαδικτυακό τζόγο ,τσακωμοί κτλ το έκοψε ένα βράδυ πήγε να ξαναρχίσει κ τον χώρισα..μετά από καιρό τα ξαναβρηκαμε τα κολοσυναισθηματα βλέπεις πλέον έχουμε οικογένεια.ενας άνθρωπος εργατικός που τα θέλει όλα πληρωμένα αλλά κάθε δύο τρεις μέρες ξανά δέκα είκοσι ευρώ στο ΟΠΑΠ τώρα , φυσικά δεν το παραδέχεται σκαρφίζεται ψέματα ότι κάτι συνέβη κ τα χρειάζεται έχω τσακωθεί ακραία ,έχω εξηγήσει με ήρεμο τρόπο τίποτα έχει περάσει πάνω από χρόνο η ιστορία τα ίδια κ τα ίδια .εγώ όσο πάει κ κλεινομαι κ μαζευομαι στις υποχρεώσεις να είμαι συνεπής κ τα καταφέρνω αλλά η ζωή δεν προχωράει έχει μείνει στάσιμη απλά νιώθω ότι παίρνει απλά ο καιρός δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να κάνω... ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ δεν νοητε να διαλύσω την οικογένεια για αυτό το πράγμα ...τι να κάνω Βοηθεια

----------


## PositiveWave

Καλησπέρα φίλη Butterfly.

Είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν αρκετά ζευγάρια στις μέρες μας, ακόμη παραπάνω σε σχέση με το παρελθόν. Τα οικονομικά προβλήματα φέρνουν μεγαλύτερα οικονομικά προβλήματα. Θες να μπαλώσεις μια τρυπούλα και λες "αν κερδίσω το σύνθετο στον Ιππόδρομο, το 5αρι στο ΚΙΝΟ, το παρολί στο Στοίχημα, θα τα μπαλώσω". Τώρα ο τζόγος έχει απενοχοποιηθεί με τη βοήθεια των ΜΜΕ που παίρνουν εκατομμύρια για να διαφημίσουν την κάθε εταιρία στοιχήματος, πόσο μάλλον δε το φυσικό μονοπώλιο του ΟΠΑΠ. 

Είναι πειρασμός. Μπαίνεις με μια ψεύτικη ελπίδα πως θα πιάσεις ένα φόρκαστ αλόγων, πέντε νούμερα ή πέντε αγώνες και θα βγάλεις λεφτά και θα βελτιώσεις τη ζωή σου. Αμ δε! Και τότε αρχίζει το λούκι. Λες παίζω για να ρεφάρω τα χαμένα, λες τώρα θα γυρίσει, κλπ.
Δεν ξέρεις τι εξάρτηση δημιουργείται μέσα στο μυαλό του άλλου. Βλέπει όλη μέρα νούμερα μπροστά του. Άλλος που έχει εθισμό στον Ιππόδρομο, βλέπει στον ύπνο του άλογα, τα φωνάζει με το μικρό τους, διαβάζει βιβλία ανατομίας αλόγων και άλλα τρελά που είναι αλήθεια.

Ξέρεις, είναι δύσκολο να μπεις στο μυαλό ενός τζογαδόρου. Μπορώ να τον καταλάβω, γιατί συναναστρέφομαι με τέτοια άτομα και ο ίδιος μικρότερος και άπειρος, πίστευα ότι μοιράζουν εύκολα λεφτά. Δεν έχω υπάρξει μεγάλος τζογαδόρος στη ζωή μου, αλλά μπαινοβγαίνω σε πρακτορεία και βλέπω τον κόσμο που έρχεται τι προβλήματα έχει. Ελάχιστοι παίζουν για το κέφι. Οι περισσότεροι είναι αρρωστάκια με το ΚΙΝΟ και με το Στοίχημα. Αρρωστάκι με το Λόττο ή το Τζόκερ δεν έχω δει και αυτό επειδή η συχνότητα των κληρώσεων είναι δυο φορές την εβδομάδα. Ενώ στο ΚΙΝΟ η συχνότητα είναι κάθε 5 λεπτά. Στο Στοίχημα κάθε μέρα έχει αγώνες από το πρωί ως το βράδυ, σε ό,τι θες.

Έχω δει να χάνονται εκατοντάδες ευρώ σε λίγα λεπτά, με ποια δικαιολογία; "Τα έπαιξα για να πληρώσω το φροντιστήριο των παιδιών!"

Είναι θέμα αφέλειας, θέμα πίεσης, θέμα της κρίσης. Θέλουν οι άνθρωποι μια εύκολη λύση στα οικονομικά τους προβλήματα. Κανείς όμως δε τους λέει ότι στα 100 ευρώ που παίζουν στο ΚΙΝΟ, πίσω τους γυρίζουν μόνο τα 30. Τα υπόλοιπα 70 τα τρώνε οι μέτοχοι του ΟΠΑΠ, το Κράτος, οι πράκτορες, τα ΜΜΕ, κλπ.

Πρέπει να το παραδεχθεί ο ίδιος ότι έχει πρόβλημα και ευτυχώς υπάρχουν ΜΚΟ όπως το ΚΕΘΕΑ και το OASIS που κάνουν καλή δουλειά με τους εξαρτημένους από το τζόγο. Με την προϋπόθεση ότι ο ίδιος θέλει για το καλό της οικογένειας να γίνει καλά, θα το ξεπεράσει.

Υπομονή και έχε πίστη ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Butterfly

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν το βλέπει ως θέμα μια υποστηρίζει ότι πάει μία στις 15 η καθόλου ,είναι κάθε μέρα εκει..δεν περισσεύουν τα ριμαδια δεν χαλάω για τον εαυτό μου ούτε 50 λεπτά προσπαθώ να μας σώσω δεν το παραδέχεται όλο κάτι υποτίθεται ότι συμβαίνει του πέφτουν του έσκασε το λάστιχο κ πίστεψέ με δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα από όλα αυτά.. νιώθω μεγάλη απογοήτευση δεν ξέρω αν πράττω σωστά με την υπομονή μου κ τον διάλογο γιατί άλλη λύση δεν βρίσκω

----------


## PositiveWave

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν το βλέπει ως θέμα μια υποστηρίζει ότι πάει μία στις 15 η καθόλου ,είναι κάθε μέρα εκει..δεν περισσεύουν τα ριμαδια δεν χαλάω για τον εαυτό μου ούτε 50 λεπτά προσπαθώ να μας σώσω δεν το παραδέχεται όλο κάτι υποτίθεται ότι συμβαίνει του πέφτουν του έσκασε το λάστιχο κ πίστεψέ με δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα από όλα αυτά.. νιώθω μεγάλη απογοήτευση δεν ξέρω αν πράττω σωστά με την υπομονή μου κ τον διάλογο γιατί άλλη λύση δεν βρίσκω


Καταλαβαίνω πως έχεις κάνει ο,τι είναι ανθρωπίνως δυνατό να τον συνετίσεις. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Είναι δύσκολο με το διάλογο να τον πείσεις. Μόνο όταν δει ο ίδιος ότι θα μείνει μόνος και αβοήθητος στη ζωή θα συνετιστεί. Μόνο εκ των υστέρων το μετανιώνουν οι τζογαδόροι. Όταν τα χάσουν όλα λένε, "τι έκανα";

Υπομονή.

----------


## Butterfly

Αυτό βλέπω και εγώ και στο παρελθόν το ίδιο έγινε μετάνιωσε έπειτα ..όταν τα εκφράζω όλα αυτά λέει ότι ο τζογαδόρος τα παίζει όλα όπως έκανε τότε δηλαδή..ενώ τώρα δεν είναι γιατί κ καλά τα χαλάει σε κάτι που παθαίνει... πραγματικά νιώθω πολύ μεγάλη ευθύνη . ευθύνη που ενώ φοβόμουν έκανα οικογένεια μαζί του ,που έχω υποχρέωση να τον στηρίξω για χάρη του παιδιού που τον λατρεύει.. ευθύνη που δεν κάνω τίποτα για εμένα που έχω γίνει χοντρή είμαι μόνη μου κ κοντεύω να πάθω κατάθλιψη κ όλο την κρύβω..κ όλα αυτά για χάρη του παιδιού ...κ όταν τα αναφέρω η απάντηση που παίρνω είναι ότι είναι στο μυαλό μου πραγματικά νιώθω ανεύθυνος ανθρώπος τα φοβόμουν όλα αυτά κ έκανα παιδί,κ αν δεν τα λύσω θα του δημιουργήσω προβλήματα που δεν θέλω αλλά έχω ευθύνη...δεν ξέρω ούτε τι γράφω πια

----------


## PositiveWave

> Αυτό βλέπω και εγώ και στο παρελθόν το ίδιο έγινε μετάνιωσε έπειτα ..όταν τα εκφράζω όλα αυτά λέει ότι ο τζογαδόρος τα παίζει όλα όπως έκανε τότε δηλαδή..ενώ τώρα δεν είναι γιατί κ καλά τα χαλάει σε κάτι που παθαίνει... πραγματικά νιώθω πολύ μεγάλη ευθύνη . ευθύνη που ενώ φοβόμουν έκανα οικογένεια μαζί του ,που έχω υποχρέωση να τον στηρίξω για χάρη του παιδιού που τον λατρεύει.. ευθύνη που δεν κάνω τίποτα για εμένα που έχω γίνει χοντρή είμαι μόνη μου κ κοντεύω να πάθω κατάθλιψη κ όλο την κρύβω..κ όλα αυτά για χάρη του παιδιού ...κ όταν τα αναφέρω η απάντηση που παίρνω είναι ότι είναι στο μυαλό μου πραγματικά νιώθω ανεύθυνος ανθρώπος τα φοβόμουν όλα αυτά κ έκανα παιδί,κ αν δεν τα λύσω θα του δημιουργήσω προβλήματα που δεν θέλω αλλά έχω ευθύνη...δεν ξέρω ούτε τι γράφω πια


Απλά εσύ έχει κάνει τα πάντα. Τα έχεις δώσει όλα. Δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τη συμπεριφορά κανενός άλλου, εκτός της δικιάς σου.

Οι υπόλοιποι συγγενείς τι λένε για τη συμπεριφορά του; Ξέρουν ότι αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα;

----------


## Butterfly

Όχι δεν γνωρίζουν επίσης τους έχω όλους μακριά .δεν κοταω να μιλήσω οι δικοί τους στα τέτοια τους συγνώμη κιόλας δεν θα ασχοληθούν οι υπόλοιποι παλιάς κοπής θα πέσουν να με φάνε να δρασω άμεσα για το καλό του παιδιού αλλά όπως κ να το κάνεις αν με αυτό τον άνθρωπο ζήσω χρόνια που όλο το λέω δεν το πιστεύω αλλά έχω φάει 15 χρόνια τα λες σε στενά μυαλά δεν τα λες μετά θα μείνω μόνο με αυτόν ..ξέρω ότι έχω αδιέξοδο απλά ήθελα κάπου να μιλήσω καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν μπορώ πουθενά να μιλήσω

----------


## Butterfly

Όλο μου το θέμα είναι το παιδί μόνη μου θα ξαναεφευγα κ τελείωσε η υπόθεση ,δεν αξίζει σε κανένα παιδί να τραβάει τα λάθη του καθενός .το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει είναι να είμαι εγώ σωστή κ το παιδί να ζει μια πολύ καλή ζωή είναι ευτυχισμένο...

----------


## PositiveWave

Κρίμα για το παιδί. Τι φταίει να τα τραβάει όλα αυτά; 

Καμιά φορά οι συγγενείς αντί να βοηθάνε είναι για να βάζουν εμπόδια και να σου κάνουν τη ζωή δυσκολότερη. Καταλαβαίνω.

Τι να πω; Σε αυτή τη φάση προέχει να προστατεύσεις το παιδί.

----------


## Sonia

Λοιπόοον... Λες δεν αξίζει στο παιδί να τραβάει τα λάθη κανενός. Συμφωνώ. Αλλά το βλέπω εντελώς αντίθετα. Καλύτερα χωρισμένοι και με καλύτερες ισορροπίες και ζωές χώρια, παρά μαζί και σε κατάσταση ότι να 'ναι.

Έχω μία φίλη που έμενε με τον άντρα της χρόνια για "χάρη των παιδιών". Αυτός ήταν πολύ εγωιστής και χειριστικός και ξόδευε λεφτά σε βλακείες και μόνο όπου ήθελε αυτός, είχε πάρει ένα τόνο δάνεια που φυσικά δεν πλήρωνε ποτέ πίσω, έκανε ένα σωρό κομπίνες, χρωστούσε σε όλον τον κόσμο και υποτίθεται χειριζόταν αυτός τα οικονομικά του σπιτιού και λογαριασμό δεν έδινε σε κανέναν και την έκραζε κιόλας την κοπέλα με το παραμικρό ότι αυτός είναι ο κουβαλητής του σπιτιού και ότι αυτή είναι σπάταλη και τι ζητάει λεφτά όλη την ώρα. Όταν τα παιδιά μεγαλώσαν κάπως η φίλη μου άρχισε δουλειά και ουσιαστικά αυτή έφερνε το σπίτι βόλτα με τα χίλια ζόρια. Τόσα χρόνια έκανε υπομονή για "χάρη των παιδιών" και εκτός που αυτός ήταν τριμάλακας και δεν τη σεβότανε, δεν είχε καταλάβει κιόλας το μέγεθος του προβλήματος στα οικονομικά. Όταν μία μέρα την πήρε ο ιδιοκτήτης του σπιτιού που μένανε και την ξέχεσε πατόκορφα ότι του χρωστάνε ενοίκια 2μιση χρόνων κι αν δεν του τα δώσουν να του αδειάσουν την γωνιά, τότε άρχισε να ξυπνάει και να καταλαβαίνει τι γίνεται. Παράλληλα νόμιζε ότι επειδή είναι πατέρας τους, τα παιδιά δεν πρέπει να έχουν ιδέα για όλα αυτά και τους παρουσίαζε την τέλεια εικόνα για αυτόν. Και μιλάμε τώρα για έναν άνθρωπο ζώο όρθιο με IQ ντουβαριού που το έπαιζε πολλά βαρύς και προσβάλλω και τα ζώα και τα ντουβάρια με τη σύγκριση. Όταν πλέον τα πράγματα έφτασαν στο απροχώρητο ξέρεις τι έγινε; Η φίλη μου αποφάσισε να χωρίσει. Και τι κατάλαβε τόσα χρόνια που έμενε μαζί του και τα παιδιά είχαν μία λανθασμένη εικόνα για αυτόν; Στραφήκαν όλα εναντίον της κι από επάνω, που παρατάς τον καλό μας τον μπαμπά και τον χωρίζεις. Διότι ο τύπος είναι χειριστικός και σε αυτές τις ηλικίες όταν τον ψιλοφοβούνται ή με ένα βλέμμα του κάθονται σούζα, εκείνον θα ακούσουν, όχι τη μαμά που είναι του διαλόγου και του πολιτισμού και τύπος και υπογραμμός. Η κοπέλα πέσανε πάνω της να τη φάνε όλα τα σόγια, εκείνος έπεισε τα 2 από τα τρία παιδιά να μείνουν μαζί του, πολλές φορές τα χρησιμοποιεί εναντίον της, όταν δεν του περνάει ιδίως με το τρίτο που έχει πιο τσαγανό, φτάνει στο σημείο να μην του μιλάει κιόλας του παιδιού. Ταυτόχρονα εξακολουθεί και περνάει από εκεί που δουλεύει η κοπέλα και να την καλεί στο τηλέφωνο με διάφορες αφορμές και να προσπαθεί να συμπεριφερθεί λες κι η κοπέλα του ανήκει. Τέλος πάντων, το θέμα μου δεν είναι αυτός. Το θέμα μου είναι η κοπέλα και τα παιδιά. Α, τι ωραία, ερωτευτήκαμε τον παπάρα, παραλείπουμε όλα τα στραβά του, κάνουμε παιδιά, μετά ζούμε στην κοσμάρα μας και δεν χωρίζουμε για "χάρη των παιδιών" και τα κάνουμε πιο σκατά. Νομίζεις ότι αυτά τα παιδιά δεν πιάναν στον αέρα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά; Ή δεν λαμβάνουν μπερδεμένα μηνύματα όταν η μητέρα τους κλαίει κρυφά όλη μέρα κι ανησυχεί κι ασφυκτιά και μπροστά τους το παίζει άνετη κι ωραία; Δεν μπερδεύονται και δεν ξέρουν τι να πιστέψουν όταν τα μεγαλώνεις παρουσιάζοντας τους μία ψεύτικη εικόνα και κάπου αργότερα όλο το πράγμα κάπου θα σκάσει και καταλάβαίνουν ότι οι όποιες σταθερές που είχαν δεν είναι σταθερές; Και πόσες αντοχές να έχει αυτή η έρμη η μάνα;

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Σύζυγος με μοναδικό πρόβλημα τον ΟΠΑΠ..όταν είχαμε σχέση είχε μεγάλο πρόβλημα με διαδικτυακό τζόγο ,τσακωμοί κτλ το έκοψε ένα βράδυ πήγε να ξαναρχίσει κ τον χώρισα..μετά από καιρό τα ξαναβρηκαμε τα κολοσυναισθηματα βλέπεις πλέον έχουμε οικογένεια.ενας άνθρωπος εργατικός που τα θέλει όλα πληρωμένα αλλά κάθε δύο τρεις μέρες ξανά δέκα είκοσι ευρώ στο ΟΠΑΠ τώρα , φυσικά δεν το παραδέχεται σκαρφίζεται ψέματα ότι κάτι συνέβη κ τα χρειάζεται έχω τσακωθεί ακραία ,έχω εξηγήσει με ήρεμο τρόπο τίποτα έχει περάσει πάνω από χρόνο η ιστορία τα ίδια κ τα ίδια .εγώ όσο πάει κ κλεινομαι κ μαζευομαι στις υποχρεώσεις να είμαι συνεπής κ τα καταφέρνω αλλά η ζωή δεν προχωράει έχει μείνει στάσιμη απλά νιώθω ότι παίρνει απλά ο καιρός δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να κάνω... ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ δεν νοητε να διαλύσω την οικογένεια για αυτό το πράγμα ...τι να κάνω Βοηθεια


Αγαπητη butterfly σου μιλαω εκ πειρας παιζοντας κι εγω τυχερα παιχνιδια, θελω να σου πω οτι ειναι ενας εθισμος που πρεπει να το καταλαβει ο ιδιος του οτι τον καταστρεφει για να το κοψει. Πολλοι παιζουν για να ξεφυγουν απο την καθημερινοτητα τους απο κατι που τους απασχολει απο καποιο ισως προβλημα. Εχω δει γυναικες που εχασαν παιδι και επαιζαν εχω δει γυναικες που οι ιδιες τους ειχαν προβλημα υγειας και επαιζαν κτλ. Πιστευω το προβλημα ειναι ψυχολογικο ολων μας και ο αδυναμος χαρακτηρας μας οδηγει στην καταστροφη. Εγω ρωτησα ειδικο και μου ειπε να μην διαχειριζομαι τα χρηματα οπως επισης στην εντονη επιθυμια να βρω κατι αλλο να κανω για να ξεχαστω. Βρες τροπο να του αποσπασεις το μυαλο πχ βαζε τον να ασχολειται με τα παιδια να βγαινετε ολοι μαζι εξω να εχετε φιλους που να μην τους αρεσουν τυχερα παιχνιδια και οτι αλλο φανταστεις. Και γω επαιζα διαδικτυακο τζογο και μου εφαγε την ζωη, αποκλειστικα και ησυχασα. Και με τον ΟΠΑΠ ειχα μια συντομη γνωριμια 3ημερων εφαγα τον μισθο μου και τωρα ησυχασα παλι ευχομαι να μην ξαναπαω σε τετοια μερη ξανα. 
Καλη τυχη και στηριξε τον ειναι επιρρεπεις και εμπλεξε.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Να σε ρωτησω στον ΟΠΑΠ τι παιζει? ΚΙΝΟ η ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ? γιατι εγω επαιζα φρουτακια αν παιζει κινο θα χανει πιο γρηγορα τα λεφτα του θεωρω το στοιχημα πιο αθωο σε εισαγωγικα παντα.

----------


## PositiveWave

> Να σε ρωτησω στον ΟΠΑΠ τι παιζει? ΚΙΝΟ η ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ? γιατι εγω επαιζα φρουτακια αν παιζει κινο θα χανει πιο γρηγορα τα λεφτα του θεωρω το στοιχημα πιο αθωο σε εισαγωγικα παντα.


Το στοίχημα με μέτρο δε βλάπτει. Ενα διευρο για την πλάκα είναι εντάξει. Ή ένα Τζόκερ για να πάει καλά ο μήνας...

Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσαι το κουπόνι του Στοιχήματος του 2009 και να το συγκρίνεις με το 2019. Έχουν βάλει τόσες επιλογές στοιχηματισμού, τόσα πρωταθλήματα και τόσα αθλήματα που σε βάζουν σε πειρασμό να παίζεις κάθε μέρα. Βοήθησε και ο ανταγωνισμός με τα διαδικτυακά μαγαζιά και ήρθε και έδεσε.

Είναι δύσκολο να ξεφύγεις, ειδικά όταν σε κάθε 200 μέτρα υπάρχει και ένα πρακτορείο. Αμ τα φρουτάκια, τα Play του ΟΠΑΠ; Και ακόμα χειρότερα, όταν το ίντερνετ σε κάθε ενημερωτικό site που μπαίνεις έχει banner με διαφήμιση στοιχηματικής εταιρίας. Θες να βρεις την υγειά σου και οι πειρασμοί είναι παντού.

Είναι ακριβό χόμπι ο τζόγος. Και δεν κάνουν τίποτα για να βάλουν φρένο, μιας και το κράτος καρπώνεται το 30% των εσόδων του ΟΠΑΠ.

----------


## Butterfly

Ότι και να κάνω είναι παντού όντως κ δεν μιλάμε για ένα ευρώ μιλάμε καθημερινά 10 ευρώ.. συνεχίζει κ πλέον φανερά δυστυχώς έφτασα σε σημείο να του πω ότι μαζί με αυτό οικογένεια δεν γίνεται η αυτό η το σπίτι του..Μ είπε εντάξει αλλά ειρωνικά.του είπα δεν δέχομαι άλλη φορά δεν Μας αξίζει αυτή η ταλαιπωρία...είμαι εδώ κ βλέπω βήμα βήμα το σπίτι μου να καταστρέφεται κ το χειρότερο δεν μπορώ να πιάσω δουλειά..δεν μπορώ να στηρίξω εγώ το σπίτι μου..ας τελειώσει εδώ πραγματικά θα το χάσω εγώ στο τέλος

----------


## Sonia

Έγραφες στην αρχή "ενας άνθρωπος εργατικός που τα θέλει όλα πληρωμένα" . Το θέμα είναι τώρα πλέον τα έχει όλα πληρωμένα; Σε τι σημείο βρισκόσαστε οικονομικά; Σας έχει πάρει ήδη η μεγάλη κατρακύλα; Γνώμη μου είναι να φύγεις από το σπίτι με το παιδί ή να τον διώξεις, μπας και τον ταρακουνήσεις. Ρώτα δικηγόρο πρώτα ώστε σε περίπτωση διαζυγίου να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί εναντίον σου αυτή η κίνηση. Με τη γνώση όμως ότι αν δεν ταρακουνηθεί, καλύτερα να παίρνεις τις αποφάσεις σου σιγά σιγά...

----------

